# low beams dont work



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

on my 06 dodge ram i lost my low beams on the truck and the plow. i cant find any fuses or relays on the truck what so ever so anyone have any ideas on what could be causeing this. also the high beams work as well if that helps.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

what kind of plow....i had this problem on my 03 with the plow off and it was because the switch for plow lights was on....but check and see if the wires didnt get crossed to the switch for the plow lights.....and are you sure about the fuses?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

You have to go to the dealer and have the circuit reset. 06's dont have fuses. They were having some problems with 06's and overloads. Make sure you have the relay set on the headlight or turn signals or you'll have problems. I believe spruce landscaping was having the same problem. He called my dealer and they walked him through all the problems.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

thank you. so i may sound ******** saying this but how do you set the relays? i mean i checked them all and they are fine.. but you are saying that i just call dodge and tell them the problem and they will tell me how to reset the headlights?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

my low beam was out, changed it twice, still was out...ended up being the realy on my meyer plow for the lights.


----------



## jversagejr (Dec 17, 2007)

I have an 06 Dodge with a Boss V plow and was experiening the same problems. Not certain what type of plow you have but with the Boss Plows you get a switch you turn for either Truck or Plow Lights. I contacted my Boss Dealer who called Boss and they informed him the problem could be with the switch in the wrong position when the headlights are turned on. If the switch is in the plow position and there is no plow hooked up it confuses the trucks computer causing an overload and the computer shuts down the low beams and blew my inline fuses on the truck wiring. I did take it to the dealer prior to contacting my Boss Dealer as I figured the problem was in the truck and it cost me $126.00 to have them tell me the problem was with the plow wiring and to reset the computer. Since then I make certain the light switch is in the right position and have not experienced any problems. Also Boss mentioned if you unhook the batteries and leave them off for about 15 to 30 mins it should reset the computer. Don't know if it works but I will definitly try it prior to taking it back to the dealer.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

05 and 06 ram 2500 and 3500 have a software update that has to be done to fix your problem all the work you do will never change it


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

Green Grass;479004 said:


> 05 and 06 ram 2500 and 3500 have a software update that has to be done to fix your problem all the work you do will never change it


How do we find out about this update, I am having the same problem and my dealer knows nothing about it, says it's fisher's problem and fisher says it's a dodge problem. Could you please post what info you have on it. Thanks

Jason
Green Thumb Mowing & Snow Services
Hagerstown MD
Friendship Lodge #84 AFAM


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

I have this problem right now with my '96 and meyer plow. I'll have to check that meyer relay....


----------



## emeraldoutdoor (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, I got on the forum tonight to do a search because my low beams are not working on truck or plow either, checked all relays etc. Glad to know the information is out there. Will go to the dealer and have it reset. THANKS!!!


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

*Fix on Lights*

Ok guys, if your lights are going out on the 05 & 06's call the dealer and ask them to look at TSB 08-021-06 Rev A. It deals with trailer lights but will also take care of the headlight issue. It's a flash of the TIPM. This is a common problem on trucks with plows mounted due to the extra draw from plow lights.
Thanks Green Grass for the info.


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, but what about the '96 era?


----------



## 2500Hemi (Nov 6, 2007)

jversagejr;476773 said:


> I have an 06 Dodge with a Boss V plow and was experiencing the same problems. Not certain what type of plow you have but with the Boss Plows you get a switch you turn for either Truck or Plow Lights. I contacted my Boss Dealer who called Boss and they informed him the problem could be with the switch in the wrong position when the headlights are turned on. If the switch is in the plow position and there is no plow hooked up it confuses the trucks computer causing an overload and the computer shuts down the low beams and blew my inline fuses on the truck wiring. I did take it to the dealer prior to contacting my Boss Dealer as I figured the problem was in the truck and it cost me $126.00 to have them tell me the problem was with the plow wiring and to reset the computer. Since then I make certain the light switch is in the right position and have not experienced any problems. Also Boss mentioned if you unhook the batteries and leave them off for about 15 to 30 mins it should reset the computer. Don't know if it works but I will definitly try it prior to taking it back to the dealer.


This is right on! Both my high beams and low beams did not work and this was exactly the problem. I unhooked the battery for a few hours and it did not reset. I got charged $92.00 with tax at the dealer to reset the TIPM. They gave me a dodge web site that tells the plow dealers exactly how to wire it to avoid this problem and told me to give it to the place I got the plow installed because they had to fix this problem before from the same plow place. It sounds to me from talking to both places BOSS or whoever in your case tells them to wire it one way and DODGE is saying to wire it another way. Does anyone know if this would be any kind of warranty issue? It feel as though BOSS should cover it but I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

do u know thew name of the website cause i work at the dealer that put mine on and would like to get it fixed so it dont come back again


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

A&M... I see you are in North Royalton and as Dayspring Services said earlier, I had HUGE problems with this last year when I first bought my truck!
You can take it or leave it, but this is what I did...
First, you need to have the wiring corrected on the truck before you go to the dealer, or chances are you'll set the module off again and you'll be back there once more to have it reset.
Second... the module that trips due to the "overload" can only be reset so many times before it then has to be replaced (upwards of $1500) so see the statement above...
I spoke with several installers and dodge dealerships... Most of the Dodge dealerships wanted to charge me for reseting the module, but once in a while you can find one that will due it under a warranty claim or update on the TSB for nothing. But that won't happen too often so call around first.
I worked with JOE at North Royalton Power Equipment and we got the whole thing straightened out. The gentleman that Dayspring refered me too hit the nail right on the head (which refered to the relays and how they were wired into the headlights) but I still needed to find someone around here to take care of the problem. NRPE didn't do the original install on my truck, but for a few hundred bucks I had them completely rewire and start over with the entire plow harness, switches, relays, everything. The problem originated with the first jackoff that hacked my harness up (won't get into who) but NRPE really took care of me. If you haven't fixed the lights yet, Just call up there, ask for Joe, tell him what your problem is and let him know its the same problem that Chuck with Spruce Landscaping had. He'll know what to do. When thats finished, then take it back to the dealer to get the module reset.
Once more thing... When you are switching the from truck lights to plow lights, don't aggravate the system by doing it when the lights are turned on, or when the plow is disconnected. I have been conscious of making sure all connections are made and lights are off before flipping that switch (just in case) and haven't had a problem since. 
Good luck
By-the-way my problems originated with my turnsignals not working in the front of the truck, then moved onto the headlights. Its the same problem nontheless, just depends on how screwed up the wiring on the lights is.


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

sounds like your problem started when someone hacked into your wiring harness. My plow dealer had a factory wiring harness that PLUGGED into my truck. And, if your dealer was reputable enough to use the proper equipment then you should be able to do what we said with the flash and that will take care of your problem like it did mine. Now if you had some jerk cut into your harness then you pretty much took it with your pants on.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Sealer;502513 said:


> Ok, but what about the '96 era?


I would like to know this as well.??? 

98 and no lights at all high/low beam and truck side or plow side. No head lights.

Just stopped working after all these years?


----------



## Terry2124 (Dec 4, 2012)

I had this issue resolved this morning. I have a 06 ram 1500 and the low beams would die. The issue was the relay for the dual burn headlights. I do not have dual burn therefore the relay had to be removed. 

Solved the issue and there are no more error codes on the computer.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My wives 2007 Caliber lost the drivers side low beam and the bulb was bad, but a new bulb didn't fix it. I told her to use the fog lights until we get it fixed. The dealer said they couldn't just reset the computer or power module when it was there last week for an oil change. Could be a $700 fix +/- according to what I found on the internet. Something so stupid needs to be done at the dealer. Give us a break! *This will be our last Dodge. *

These Dodge headlight complaints are all over the internet and it's Caravans, Calibers and trucks that are affected. Hmm....you'd think a recall would be in order for such an important piece of safety equipment.

As far as my man card for letting the dealer change the oil, I can buy 4 oil changes $80 bucks up front. And I want to keep ourselves covered for the lifetime power train warranty.


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

It's not even winter yet and having issues with the same thing no low beams just went and traced the wire that goes in my fuse box to a mini 10 fuse and took it out and out back in and it reset and low beams cam back on guess I'll be calling the closest boss dealer and figure out what can be done to fix this issue.


----------

